# Pending restart!!



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Must be 20.4.7!!!


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

It is and the intro video is fixed.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Added my stuff to the priority list on the first day and the boxes aren't getting it on forced connections. It always meant Day 1 for me until now. Another PL black hole?


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Added my stuff to the priority list on the first day and the boxes aren't getting it on forced connections. It always meant Day 1 for me until now. Another PL black hole?


Not sure I have updated 5 minis so far. Roamio updated and the plus is recording now and wife is watching the xl4 but it did get the update it's pending restart.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

bigjimoutlaw said:


> added my stuff to the priority list on the first day and the boxes aren't getting it on forced connections. It always meant day 1 for me until now. Another pl black hole?


+1


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Ditto.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I posted this in the priority list thread, so I guess I'll post it here too.


> Just updated my Roamio, Mini, and Premiere 4 a few minutes ago to 20.4.7. Can confirm the TiVo intro video now plays to it's entirety once again. Only thing I noticed that is different is under System Information, on the last page it says Flash Player Version @772285/release-mips on the Premiere and Flash Player Version @772285/release-mipsel on the Roamio and Mini. It used to say mainline3/2014.09.11-1305. I haven't noticed anything else yet.


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

I can confirm the audio issue has been greatly reduced. While it still exists going from TV Central to live TV and vice versa its only a second now. I was seeing up to 5 seconds before. Other then the into video that is all so far. I didn't mess too much with it as it was 1130 when I got done updating all my TIVO's.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Funny how the only box getting the update so far is the one I entered yesterday. The other 3 were entered the day the page went live but still no update for those....


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I got the update yesterday, other than the opening video did anything change? Not noticing any thing new.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Joe01880 said:


> I got the update yesterday, other than the opening video did anything change? Not noticing any thing new.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


As I stated the audio issue is greatly reduced. Not sure of what else as I didn't have much time to mess with it. But I wanted to check that as it was getting anoying to lose audio for 5 to 10 secs when coming from TIVO central. I had to rewind allot. Now its like 1 sec.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Hopefully TivoMagaret will post a changelog for us pretty soon. I'll be checking my boxes for pending updates when I get home today.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

I've not had an audio issue

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## joewom (Dec 10, 2013)

Joe01880 said:


> I've not had an audio issue
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


Really. Wish that was me. So you have audio when transitioning to tivo central or back to full live tv? It doesn't cut off at all?


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

I haven't looked at the installing an update screen in awhile, but noticed that the font seems to match the HDUI menu now. In previous updates i don't think this was the case. I could be wrong though.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Re-added my boxes to the list last night. Not sure if it mattered but I am pending restart now.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Has anyone checked the Opera Store to see if Plex is in there?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

No Plex I can see, in store or out.

Download Manager is pointlessly still there.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

rsnaider said:


> It is and the intro video is fixed.


I gotta ask... Why was the intro video not working such a big deal for people? In the scheme of things, I wouldn't really consider that a high priority, especially for all of us here as I don't think we're the target audience of the video.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The Merg said:


> I gotta ask... Why was the intro video not working such a big deal for people? In the scheme of things, I wouldn't really consider that a high priority, especially for all of us here as I don't think we're the target audience of the video.
> - Merg
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was different and people are afraid of things that are different. 

I was going to say "It's broken and I paid good money for that video, so fix it!" but you might think I was serious.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

The Merg said:


> I gotta ask... Why was the intro video not working such a big deal for people? In the scheme of things, I wouldn't really consider that a high priority, especially for all of us here as I don't think we're the target audience of the video.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly promoted update and the first thing seen was broken! Foreshadowed all the rest of the features that were broken or removed by stupid design decisions.


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

The Merg said:


> I gotta ask... Why was the intro video not working such a big deal for people? In the scheme of things, I wouldn't really consider that a high priority, especially for all of us here as I don't think we're the target audience of the video.


Yeah, I was thinking the same. I don't think that I've ever waited for that video to finish. Either I'm not there at the reboot to see it, or I hit a button to quickly skip it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The Merg said:


> I gotta ask... Why was the intro video not working such a big deal for people?


Not a big deal, except that this was a new Roamio for me (and my first S5 TiVo), and I wondered if there might be a defect/malfunction with the new set, causing the glitch. (Ventured here and saw that the glitch is "normal.")


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone with new software check if too-rapidly-vanishing closed caption issue introduced with 20.4.6 is fixed?


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

RoyK said:


> Highly promoted update and the first thing seen was broken! Foreshadowed all the rest of the features that were broken or removed by stupid design decisions.


I wasn't saying that TiVo shouldn't fix it, but more asking why people here at TCF were so concerned about that one issue.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

joewom said:


> Really. Wish that was me. So you have audio when transitioning to tivo central or back to full live tv? It doesn't cut off at all?


No, not at all, before the update or now and I would think if anyone would have then it would be me.
Reason 1, I live under Murphy's black cloud.
2, I route through a Pioneer Elite receiver for audio.. all the time.
No lag, no sync issues, no drop outs.
Roamio Pro.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

joewom said:


> Really. Wish that was me. So you have audio when transitioning to tivo central or back to full live tv? It doesn't cut off at all?


I've found it's dependent on the equipment, the type of audio connection being used (HDMI vs Analog vs optical), and if Dolby Digital is being used vs PCM, so I would guess that not everyone would experience the same degree of problem as others would. I think it has something to do with processing the DD signal. With me I run my TiVo's to TV via HDMI and I've had audio pops and dropouts when tranisioning between the menus and guide, but I've found it's much less noticeable and more brief and occurs less often when set to PCM vs Dolby Digital.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

The Merg said:


> I gotta ask... Why was the intro video not working such a big deal for people? In the scheme of things, I wouldn't really consider that a high priority, especially for all of us here as I don't think we're the target audience of the video.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personally for me I'm just a nutcase and I like the music and video . As I said in another thread, when I found the Remote Finder feature played the TiVo jingle I was quite delighted . I didn't curl up in a ball and weep when the intro video was broken, but I'm glad it's back .


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

The Merg said:


> I wasn't saying that TiVo shouldn't fix it, but more asking why people here at TCF were so concerned about that one issue.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think people just prefer that if something is supposed to work, that it works, you know? Here's a bad example, I probably will never drive my car 130 miles per hour, but I'd like to make sure that if I ever do my speedometer would register it.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

JWhites said:


> I've found it's dependent on the equipment, the type of audio connection being used (HDMI vs Analog vs optical), and if Dolby Digital is being used vs PCM, so I would guess that not everyone would experience the same degree of problem as others would. I think it has something to do with processing the DD signal. With me I run my TiVo's to TV via HDMI and I've had audio pops and dropouts when tranisioning between the menus and guide, but I've found it's much less noticeable and more brief and occurs less often when set to PCM vs Dolby Digital.


I've always had an audio dropout between:
*Live TV --> TiVo Central (shorter dropout)
*TiVo Central --> Live TV (longer dropout)

I run TiVo --> Denon AVR via HDMI using DD. I just tried your PCM suggestion and it definitely shortens the dropout (in both directions).

I haven't received the .7 update yet. A couple years ago one of the builds they put out completely removed the audio dropouts for me. The next build they were back, and have been ever since.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

What does the update do? I have had a pending restart for 2 days is it worth f forcing a restart for? It might be a few more days before it's not recording anything


----------



## b-ball-fanatic (Aug 5, 2003)

tootal2 said:


> What does the update do? I have had a pending restart for 2 days is it worth f forcing a restart for? It might be a few more days before it's not recording anything


Why _not _restart....? It's obviously bugging you enough that you keep checking it.  My restart only took about 20 min to install the update.

I think this update must be mostly bug fixes. I don't see anything noticeably different, and it doesn't bother to give you one of those messages telling you about all the wonderful new features....


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

I would restart it but someone is watching tv on a TiVo mini.



b-ball-fanatic said:


> Why _not _restart....? It's obviously bugging you enough that you keep checking it.  My restart only took about 20 min to install the update.
> 
> I think this update must be mostly bug fixes. I don't see anything noticeably different, and it doesn't bother to give you one of those messages telling you about all the wonderful new features....


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

moyekj said:


> Anyone with new software check if too-rapidly-vanishing closed caption issue introduced with 20.4.6 is fixed?


It's not listed in the release notes, but they aren't official from Margret yet.

Anyone able to test this?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

mrizzo80 said:


> I've always had an audio dropout between:
> *Live TV --> TiVo Central (shorter dropout)
> *TiVo Central --> Live TV (longer dropout)
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember that update that fixed the dropout issue and I remember how upset everyone was when it returned the following update. One step forward and two steps backward.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

tootal2 said:


> What does the update do? I have had a pending restart for 2 days is it worth f forcing a restart for? It might be a few more days before it's not recording anything


The changelog http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527338


----------

